# Bass Pro Shop Rods



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

Any of you guys use Bass Pro Shop Rods ? If so which ones do you recommend ? I bought a Shimano Symmetre Spinning Reel And was Thinking about putting it on a Bass Pro Shop rod to be used for smallmouth fishing in the Great Miami River, just looking for a decent rod to put it on. Had an old BPS rod that I used for a number of years seemed to be a decent just wondering about the new stuff. Thanks


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have owned a few Bass pro rods over the years, very good rods for the money (depending on what price range you are in). i know one of the larger rod manufacturers makes the rods for BPS but cant remember who. same quality but at a much lower price.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive used their Bionic blade and I think it's a pretty good rod for the money. Dont buy it for retail as they always go on sale sooner or later.


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I have two crankin sticks and they are good for the money. I agree with whoever said wait until the sales...they usually go from 59.99 down to 39.99 a couple times a year. I looking to get a 7 footer soon to do some deep crankin


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have 2 old ( 20 yrs.) Bass Pro rods. I think they are an old crankin series. One is a 6ft.m/h casting rod and the other is a 7ft.med. tele.casting rod that I love to throw big cranks with. Both have stood the test of time. A friend of mine that fishes a lot of tourneys will only use Bionic Blades. I have been looking for a couple of new sticks and was thinking of their Grafite Series rods. For the money,I dont think you will do better.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I 3rd the Bionic Blade. My old one is an IM 6, but the newer one is a little stiffer and is IM8 grafite. If I could pile all of the fish caught on those 2, well it'd be a big pile.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I also agree about the bps rods. I have a number of them from the bionic to the cranking sticks to the micro lights and I think for the money you cant go wrong. I have caought everything from muskie to flounder & red fish on mine. the only ones I have had to replace are the microlights because I break the tips because I am so clumsy. I love that you can pick up a graphite special rod on sale for 20 to 30 bucks...


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I love BPS rods... Bionic Blade, micro lights, and Im still a fan of "Tourney Special" series. I have st croixs and even 1 g-loomis, but there still some of my fav rods. The usually have some decent sales during there "Spring Spectacular" comming up in Feb/March


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I own both 2 Extreme spinning rods, 3 Extreme Woo Daves casting rods, and 2Johnny Morris casting rods. I love them especially for the money. I have not broken one yet. If you have the money look at the JM, they are lighter than the Extreme. It is best to buy them when they are on sale like during the Spring Classic. During the sale you can get the Extreme rods for about $60 and the JM for about $120.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had several BPS rods over the years - several models and actions - and they have been good rods, but I love the St. Croix Premier series. Lovely rods to use.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a couple BPS rods ...Use at least one of them when fishing for Crappies..Have had them for at least 10 years...Never had any problems...As someone said they will have a sale before long...In my opinion can't beat them for the price....Jim...


----------



## Cabin Fever Lures (Jan 14, 2009)

I've only tried BPS casting rods. I own a Pro Qualifier and a Johnny Morris Signature rod.

Pros:
Quite affordable compared to some other brands.
Fairly Sensitive.

Cons:
They are noticably heavier than most other rods of the same price level.
The Power-Hump Grip.
The older models to not have hook holders.
The screw off cap at the end (for adding weight) can get annoying if it comes loose during casting (which mine has).

Overall, I probably wouldn't buy another BPS rod. I'd go with Shimano or Falcon for spinning. I'd also look into the Daiwa Fuego Spinning rods. They look very nice. For casting rods Kistler, Falcon, Shimano, Daiwa.

-CFL


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Fishin Red,If you want a very high quality rod for a very good price,check out the Dixie Sticks at Dixie Marine on Rt. 4 in Fairfield.Exceptionally good rod for the price.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Spinning rods: Bionic blade 6'6"M, 7'M JM Signature Series
Trigger rods: 6'10"MH Extreme, 6'6"M Crankin' Stick

Love 'em all. You can actually get the JM Signature spinning rods on clearance now for $69.77. There are down to a 6'M and a 6'6"MH...so hurry!

The Woo Davies Extreme rods are on sale too...I like that 6'8"ML.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

they are selling bionic blades right now for 50$, I am looking at one of those and the bionic baitcast reel bc I am on a budget around 100$ the bionic blade felt pretty good and was sensitive!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Check your local gander mountain...they are clearing out alot of last year model rods for a great price. I have a few bps rods, and like them alot, however the shimano calus I recently bought from gander for $30 is typically a $80 rod and blows my bps rods away. This is the 3rd of these rods I've bought, the other 2 were regular price and I thought they were a great deal at $80!

I also recently bought a fenwick from gander for $50, it too was half price. Great rod, but I haven't had it out yet due to hard water.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I own 3 Bionic Blade spinning rods, 5 BB casting rods, an UL Micro Lite, and an 2 older Spiral Graphite. So yeah I love my BPS rods especially the Bionic Blades. The only gripe I have with my Bionic Blades are they tend to run stiffer than other brands in the same power. This is great if I am jerkin bass out of cover. But being a multi species angler I prefer other brands with softer actions(panfish, walleye) Also the last BB I payed full price for was when they were $60. Now they are $80. I have since purchased St. Croix Premiers as they 1)Comparable in price 2) Made in the USA 3) Have a 5 year warranty 4) Are comparable if not slighty better quality and truer actions than Bionic Blades. I would suggest looking at the Shimano Convergence series also. They are around $40 and come with a Lifetime Warranty. I have a 6' UL and love it. If you choose Bionic Blades I would recommend dropping down 1 power/action. Still great rods for the money.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

JF1 said:


> Check your local gander mountain...they are clearing out alot of last year model rods for a great price. I have a few bps rods, and like them alot, however the shimano calus I recently bought from gander for $30 is typically a $80 rod and blows my bps rods away. This is the 3rd of these rods I've bought, the other 2 were regular price and I thought they were a great deal at $80!
> 
> I also recently bought a fenwick from gander for $50, it too was half price. Great rod, but I haven't had it out yet due to hard water.


Any of those 30$ clarus casting?


----------

